# Let the Monster Scenes� experience begin...



## DENCOMM

*Let the Monster Scenes® experience begin...*

It's time. Welcome to the world of Monster Scenes®. The mad minds at Moebius and Dencomm have been working by torchlight and are now ready to escort you into the dungeon of Dr. Deadly and his devious delights. 

See the back cover of Amazing Figure Modeler *issue #42 * to start your journey. Here's how it begins...










*Are you ready to make a SCENE?*

(heh - heh)


----------



## mrmurph

WONDERFUL NEWS! My thanks to all involved.


----------



## Auroranut

EXCELLENT!! Bwahahahaha.....:thumbsup:
:woohoo::woohoo:

Chris.


----------



## BatToys

If they bring back Vampirella, I hope she's resculpted to look like the Gonzalo Mayo version.

I heard Aurora was given the first Tom Sutton Vampi issues and that's why it didn't look as good. If Aurora was given the Jose Gonzalez or Gonzalo Mayo issues, their Vampi would have been better.

Ask David Fisher who can sculpt the best Vampirella, he knows.


----------



## mcdougall

DENCOMM said:


> It's time. Welcome to the world of Monster Scenes®. The mad minds at Moebius and Dencomm have been working by torchlight and are now ready to escort you into the dungeon of Dr. Deadly and his devious delights.
> 
> See the back cover of Amazing Figure Modeler issue #42 to start your journey. Here's how it begins...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Are you ready to make a SCENE?*
> 
> (heh - heh)


I've been ready for more than 30 years...Bring 'em on :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall

I'm getting all of these for sure ...3 of each...any word on the Chamber of Horror Torture Devices ...still a WIP or a firm time line? Because I NEED these too
Mcdee


----------



## Duck Fink

Anxiously awaiting....!!!!


----------



## deadmanincfan

I've been waiting 30-plus years for this! Thanks Dencomm and Moebius! :thumbsup:


----------



## DENCOMM

A clarification: look for *issue #42* of Amazing Figure Modeler for the start of the Monster Scenes® experience.


----------



## mcdougall

Has anyone got AFM #42 yet...I guess it's just being released now...I'll have to check out the back cover to see what's happening in the Monster Scenes world??? Man these are cool times :woohoo:
Mcdee


----------



## Hunch

I got this issue thursday in the mail. The back cover almost brought a tear to my eye. Very cool.:thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall

Hunch I live in Canada I won't see that issue for a while (I just got issue 41- 2 weeks ago) can you post a scan of it or describe it?
Mcdee


----------



## DENCOMM

Hunch said:


> I got this issue thursday in the mail. The back cover almost brought a tear to my eye.


Exxxxcellent...yessss...


----------



## Auroranut

mcdougall said:


> Hunch I live in Canada I won't see that issue for a while (I just got issue 41- 2 weeks ago) can you post a scan of it or describe it?
> Mcdee


Please??? We don't get them in Oz so a scan would be great!

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

There...I just subscribed to AFM...now I shouldn't have to wait 4 months for a copy like I've always had to here, I was told I'd get my #42 issue within 2 weeks...(I mean really... it doesn't take 4 months to send a rocket to Mars, what up wit dat???) Any way this doesn't help my immediate dilemma...anyone seen the back cover of AFM? Can you post a scan?? The small snippet Dencomm posted has my curiosity peeked  Can someone help a brother out here Thanks guys...
Mcdee


----------



## DENCOMM

Alright - some of you have been gnashing your teeth to have a look at the back cover of AFM #42. Here it is, then. Of course, you'll want to get a copy of the actual magazine to properly begin your own Moebius Monster Scenes® collection but, in the meantime, enjoy...


----------



## mcdougall

Hunch said:


> I got this issue thursday in the mail. The back cover almost brought a tear to my eye. Very cool.:thumbsup:


Ditto that Man,.:thumbsup:...Boy that ad rings with a lot of truth (who said we had to grow up, anyway? That guy's off the Team)
Thanks for posting this Dencomm ! You know that would look cool as a poster hanging in my Model Room (hint)
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

Absolutely wonderful DENCOMM!! I love it!!! Man, I can't wait to get my Hands on these beauties!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
I'm livin' in the '70's!! Again!!:hat:

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

Hey Dencomm...I love the 3rd panel in the comic strip...more than just a hint of all those self righteous women protesting at Nabisco in the 70's that was the downfall of the Monster Scenes... Nabisco (who owned Aurora at the time) actually caved in and stopped production of our beloved Monster Scenes ...I wonder if any of them are still kicking around to protest this kick at the cat...talk about excellent (free) advertising if this story hit the press:thumbsup:
The Monster Scenes are pretty tame by todays standards...time to take it up a notch with the addition of the Torture Scenes.....just sayin' 
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

The women werent the downfall of Monster Scenes in my opinion- Nabisco were! They caved!! If they saw the video games and TV that the kids of today watch, Nabiscos management would have infarctions!!
Can you imagine a whole shelf of Torture Scenes in the local hobby shop? All the 30-50 year olds wondering how they missed them the first time around in the '70's? Not knowing they didn't exist back then? They'd be picking them up out of interest and getting back on the Aurora band wagon! Moebius/Dencomm would be flat out keeping up!!:woohoo:
This could be the start of something beautiful.......

Chris. :hat:


----------



## Hunch

Oh, I think this IS the start of something beautiful!


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Hey, how bout a free Monster Scenes kit with UPC's from the Nabisco cookies and cracker boxes...talk about full circle! That would be funny!

Great stuff Moebius and DenComm! Love living in these times!!!*(more money as an adult to buy items always wanted as a kid!)*

MMM


----------



## RHINO#1

*2 Kits In One?? {figures Only}*

HOWDY GANG:wave: WITH THE NEW MONSTER SCENES KITS, WILL THE FIGURES KITS, FRANKIE,DR.D,AND VICTIM BABE, WILL YOU BE ABLE TO MAKE MORE THEN ONE FIGURE? WITH DIFFERENT LEGS, ARMS, ECT. ???? LIKE THE OLD AURORA MONSTER SCENES KITS??.....PLEASE LET ME KNOW AND I JUST ORDER MY 5 KITS TOO!{not to wild about Frankenstein kit} YAHOOOOOOOOO!:woohoo: :thumbsup:......LATER....RHINO!!!!!! :devil:


----------



## mcdougall

Hey Dencomm...I believe these kits will sell greatly with us old die hards, but have you considered going mainstream with these kits? When I was a kid, and of course there were no such thing as these forums, you couldn't walk into any store without seeing these and the Aurora Monster Models staring at you from the shelves, regular department stores, Smoke Shops,even Drug Stores had at least a shelf full of them...and the Artwork was designed so that no matter how old you were, these Monsters were looking down at you, making all who dared to gaze feel like a little kid  ...Of course there has to be a demand for them, but that demand was created by placing them in the reach of kids like me back in 1961. Just a thought:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Scheisseler

I would rather see an advertising campaign that brings the kids either into the hobby shops or to online hobby retailers. Strikes me that that ad up above will fit just fine inside a comic book -- or Fangoria, Rue Morgue, etc. Advertising's not cheap, but it's got to be less risky than putting the actual kits into "mainstream" stores and hoping they'll sell.


----------



## mcdougall

It worked for Aurora...They sold Millions :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

Yeah, if they were advertised in comic books like the old Auroras were, the exposure would be great! The net's good, but it's only limited to the guys that are actually looking for them. I really think the Monster Scenes will sell themselves once they're in the shops. The cool box art is gonna be irresistible!! The Torture Scenes are gonna sell like hotcakes. What kid isn't gonna be interested in a rack or electric chair? 
I love McDees idea of a Torture Scenes calendar too!!:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## Bobman

BatToys said:


> If they bring back Vampirella, I hope she's resculpted to look like the Gonzalo Mayo version.
> 
> I heard Aurora was given the first Tom Sutton Vampi issues and that's why it didn't look as good. If Aurora was given the Jose Gonzalez or Gonzalo Mayo issues, their Vampi would have been better.
> 
> Ask David Fisher who can sculpt the best Vampirella, he knows.


Harris, the owners of Vampirella, have already said there will be no monster scenes kit of her.


----------



## BatToys

I thought Harris said no reissue of the Aurora Vampirella because it's badly sculpted? Maybe a new sculpt will appease them.


----------



## TAY666

BatToys said:


> I thought Harris said no reissue of the Aurora Vampirella because it's badly sculpted? Maybe a new sculpt will appease them.


You obviously are not very familiar with Harris.
There isn't much that will appease them.


----------



## Dave Metzner

If you have a Vampirella fixation, I'd suggest that you look for a resin kit. There must be 25 different resin Vampirella kits out there.
I doubt that any are licensed by Harris....But many are beautifully done.

If you're thinking that Vampi is going to show up as a Monster Scenes kit next year I would'nt be holding my breath if I were you. 
IT"S NOT LIKELY TO HAPPEN!

Dave


----------



## Scheisseler

TAY666 said:


> You obviously are not very familiar with Harris.
> There isn't much that will appease them.


Which is sort of ironic, because the Vampirella product that they're in complete control of is actually pretty awful. 



Dave Metzner said:


> If you have a Vampirella fixation, I'd suggest that you look for a resin kit.


I recently picked up a MS Vampi built-up in excellent condition off of eBay for about 70 bucks. Definitely not cheap, but in the same ballpark as any resin recast you're likely to see, and I have the satisfaction of knowing that it's the real thing.


----------



## Dave Metzner

The MS Vampirella really is pretty awful!
A pretty fair percentage of the kits that are out there in resin actually LOOK like the character!
I have three or four in my collection, 
Resin is a bit pricier than styrene but it's the only game in town if you want Vampi figures that look like Vampirella.
BTW, I wouldn't be too surprised to see resin castings made from the MS Vampirella becoming available before too long.


----------



## Scheisseler

Dave Metzner said:


> The MS Vampirella really is pretty awful!
> A pretty fair percentage of the kits that are out there in resin actually LOOK like the character!


Right, but how many of them are in 1/13 scale? I think the MS Vampirella fits pretty well within the tongue-in-cheek cartoony environment of the rest of the line -- hardly the definitive sculpt of the character, but then neither are the MS Frankenstein or Dracula.



> BTW, I wouldn't be too surprised to see resin castings made from the MS Vampirella becoming available before too long.


Retroresin's had one for a while -- along with several other kits from the line -- but the rap with them is that you'll wait forever for the kits to arrive.


----------



## TAY666

Scheisseler said:


> Retroresin's had one for a while -- along with several other kits from the line -- but the rap with them is that you'll wait forever for the kits to arrive.


So has Al at Python.
http://nightgallerykits.net/vampi.htm
And his reputation is a whole lot better than RR.

There are also a number of sellers on ebay selling resin copies of the kit in repro boxes.
No idea of the quality of either, but there are many options out there for those that want a MS vampi.


----------



## mcdougall

TAY666 said:


> So has Al at Python.
> http://nightgallerykits.net/vampi.htm
> And his reputation is a whole lot better than RR.
> 
> There are also a number of sellers on ebay selling resin copies of the kit in repro boxes.
> No idea of the quality of either, but there are many options out there for those that want a MS vampi.


I'll second that thought...I've bought a few resin kits from Al and his kits are Super Clean, no flash ...wash and paint, never a hassle :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Scheisseler

Hmm...anyone here ever order the Animal Pit or Dungeon from Al?


----------



## mcdougall

I got the Giant Forgotten Prisoner...the Hanging Tree and the Giant Guillotine all incredible castings...flawless, never got the Dungeon or the Animal Pit...YET :thumbsup:...But you are guaranteed an excellent kit for your money :wave:
Mcdee


----------



## Bruce Bishop

Yes, I bought the Animal Pit and The Dungeon from Al, along with the Hanging Tree, as well as The Mad Barber, The Mad Dentist and The Mad Doctor, and a few other kits, including his original Men From UNCLE figures.

If you want these Aurora repros, I think Al is an excellent source.

I believe he also does the Wonder Woman repro, but I don't think Penguin is on his list.


----------



## Scheisseler

Good to know. Figure around March or April I'll be jonesing for a new MS kit, so Al just may see some business then.


----------



## mcdougall

Don't forget Dencomm promised us a few surprises ...maybe these kits are already on his SECRET 'To Do' List 
Mcdee


----------



## Scheisseler

That's why I'm waiting till March or April. :dude:


----------



## TAY666

DENCOMM said:


> It's time. Welcome to the world of Monster Scenes®. The mad minds at Moebius and Dencomm have been working by torchlight and are now ready to escort you into the dungeon of Dr. Deadly and his devious delights.
> 
> See the back cover of Amazing Figure Modeler *issue #42 * to start your journey. Here's how it begins...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Are you ready to make a SCENE?*
> 
> (heh - heh)


It is also on page #3 of the new Kitbuilders mag.
Issue #60.
Just got mine this week!


----------



## deadmanincfan

So since Vampi isn't included, is it safe to say we'll get new instruction sheets with the kits? Not the Neal Adams-illoed ones with the Princess of Drakulon?


----------



## DENCOMM

deadmanincfan said:


> ... is it safe to say we'll get new instruction sheets with the kits?


Yes, new illustrated instruction sheets that pick up where the final three Aurora kits left off...


----------



## Auroranut

Excellent!!:woohoo:

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut

Do you have a tentative release date for the Torture Scenes? 

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

Chris ...if they said tomorrow it wouldn't be soon enough for me :thumbsup:...This is all too cool...hey I wonder if Nabisco would help advertise on the back of a box of Shreddies?...or Ritz crackers ? 
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

That'd be the go Denis- Nabisco owes us one.  


Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

*The Mad Mind of Moebius*

Hey Dennis, Just got issue #42 of AFM And the back cover is awsomee:thumbsup: It sure hits home with me HEH HEH HEH This is going to be some pretty good fun come October I want 'em ALL and I want 'em NOW:wave::woohoo::wave:
Mcdee
PS Banisco (I love it)...Sadistic toys make violent boys (70s' slogan) The history here is great!


----------



## Auroranut

It doesn't appear that AFM take paypal so my son's using his credit card to order the copy with the MS ad. I can't wait to see it for myself!! I might even get the ad professionally copied and mounted like they do with the original Aurora ads!

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

Hey Chris...although it's not advertised ...AFM does take PayPal, that's how I just paid for my subscription :thumbsup: Just ask them and they will Email you the bill via Paypay, punch in your password and in less than 2 weeks you're holding the issue
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

Thanks Denis! Scott's already ordered the MS issue I think, but as soon as my paypal's topped up, I'll get a subscription. 
Cheers mate.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

Chris ...fair warning,...when you do feast your eyes on the actual back cover with all its' luster, you'll probably feel a deep wave of melancholy sweep through your mind,...man, that happened to me, that, and a chill ran down my spine which I likened to a Dickens Character observing himself in a time long ago forgotten... yet still familiar....very, very cool 
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

I really can't wait Denis. Everything that's coming our way is just too cool!! I'll definitely be getting a nostalgia hit- I'm giving serious thought to selling off all of my mainstream stuff and sticking with Aurora style figures, Renwal visibles, and showcars. I'm getting really fired up now........:woohoo:

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

Yeah Chris I can see another roller coaster ride about to start...again...Hold on tight man Dencomm is famous (or will be) for his torture devices...I think this thread is one of them....:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

I think you're right mate. I'm loving the kits that Dencomm are doing, but I've gotta admit, the Torture Scenes are the ones I'm most excited about!! I remember as a kid making little gallows and guillotines and such out of wood. As soon as they're available and in my hands, they're getting built and displayed. My mates are gonna think I've lost even more marbles!:woohoo: Happy happy joy joy!!
They'll sell like hot cakes!

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan

Subscribed today to AFM just so I could get my grubby little meathooks on the ad! Hee hee hee...


----------



## Auroranut

Grubby little meathooks? Now there's a neat accessory idea for the Torture Scenes!! 

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

Hey Dencomm,...AFM should post your ads for Free...Look, just your ad alone has generated 3 brand new subscriptions 
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

Excellent observation Denis!! Maybe we should write them and let them know.:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan

...I'm going to regret this...but where do we get the grubby meat for the meathooks? :wave:


----------



## mcdougall

Try going here: http://www.virtual-tours-newfoundland.ca/Dildo/dildo.html
They used to be a Whaling community ...lots of grubby meat there
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan

Yer a font of info, McDee! :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall

deadmanincfan said:


> Yer a font of info, McDee! :thumbsup:


I try......Say wouldn't this setting be a swell backdrop for the Monster Scenes...I mean very rural and Spooky, just throw in a thunder storm and graveyard ...what do you think?...Yeah, you might want to change the name of the town though...the good folks at Banisco would never sponsor a Monster Scene kit from Dildo Newfoundland...I' m just sayin....
Mcdee

Ps (Banisco is Nabisco spelled sideways)


----------



## Dave Metzner

Mc Dee
Dildo Newfoundland!? Where did you find that!
Some of you guys have waaaaay too much time on your hands!

Dave


----------



## Auroranut

You obviously took the time to read it too........

Chris.


----------



## Dave Metzner

Just doing my job as moderator!


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Mcdee,

You crack me up with some of the stuff you come up with!

MMM :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall

It's a real town in Canada...Named in 1771, a little before my time but google it and see for yourself...I used to get extra marks in school for my extreme knowledge in Geography:thumbsup:...I often got extra marks from my teachers for not mentioning to the class some of my more colorful discoveries, like this one...Someone once said Knowledge is dangerous and ignorance is bliss...I'm just blissfully dangerous with ignorant knowledge
Mcdee
Here I googled it for you; http://www.virtual-tours-newfoundland.ca/Dildo/dildo.html


----------



## djnick66

You can buy tee shirts from there on eBay... like my parents went to Newfoundland and all I got was this stupid D. tee shirt...


----------



## mrmurph

Hey McDee - sounds like a.....um....VIBRANT town, eh?

You can't help but wonder what the school mascot is.


----------



## mcdougall

I imagine it has its' moments...but I've strolled so far off topic that I'm actually coming back around to it Here's a question I've always wondered...Is the Pendulum and the Hanging Cage the same scale as the Guillotine? I've never seen the Monster Scenes up close, so I don't know if the Guillotine Victim is the same size as let's say Dr.Deadly???
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

Mcdee, the book lists the Guillotine at 1/15 and the MS kits at 1/13. I'd say the guillotine victim might look like a 12 year old next to the good doctor.
It's been a long time since I've seen either the guillotine or a MS kit so I couldn't really say for sure....

Chris.


----------



## djnick66

Not really. Dr. Deadly is more in line with the Prehistoric Scenes than the older Guillotine kit.

I wonder has anyone ever used some of the Cro Magnon Woman parts on the Victim for different poses?


----------



## DENCOMM

Auroranut said:


> Mcdee, the book lists the Guillotine at 1/15 and the MS kits at 1/13. I'd say the guillotine victim might look like a 12 year old next to the good doctor.
> It's been a long time since I've seen either the guillotine or a MS kit so I couldn't really say for sure....
> 
> Chris.


Yes, 1/15 scale on the Guillotine. I don't have a Guillotine kit at the moment but I recall the bound victim being only about 4" tall. The MS Victim is 5 1/16" tall in the 1/13 scale.


----------



## mcdougall

Thanks for the info guys...I really like the idea of a Chamber of Horrors line of Kits like Aurora had planned....Yes...These will fit in just fine....Heh...heh...heh..
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

"Something wicked this way comes......."

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

I know the Originals are being re-done and for that I'm eternally grateful , but tell me, has there been any thought to adding any new and Dencomm Originals, you can tell me...I won't tell a soul
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

A MS Hunchback would be cool- maybe leaning out of the belltower......

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

...pouring boiling oil on the Peasants...YES... :thumbsup: I mean wouldn't that be horrible......You could throw in Igor...the Wolf man a couple of Ghouls a Zombie or two...the Grave's the Limit 
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

Excellent idea Mcdee!! 
GRAVEYARD SCENES!!!:woohoo:

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan

I think you and McDee are on to something, Chris! Oh, FRAAAAAANK...


----------



## Auroranut

:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

*I Was Working in the Lab, Late One Night....*

Graveyard Scenes :thumbsup: I LOVE IT...Dencomm What a wonderfully natural digression from the Monster Scenes and Torture Scenes and they would all fit into some master plan somewhere and would compliment These Bases: http://www.culttvmanshop.com/shop/product.php?productid=16760
That Cult and Night Owl have come up with...just throw in a Crypt or two, headstones, an old gnarled tree Ghosts and skeletons, gravediggers haunted shack ...What do you guys think? DENCOMM any merit here ? or should I make another appointment with my Therophist 
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

Let's think for a minute......
Zombie coming out of grave.
Crypt with opening door revealing crumbling caskets on low shelves.
Creepy gravedigger.
Skeleton in open coffin (maybe in opened grave with shovel stuck in dirt pile).
Large headstone with small fence and angel or reaper on the top.
Cemetery gates and wall sections.
Gnarled trees and assorted headstones- maybe an owl and bats.
A pair of bodysnatchers.

GRAVEYARD SCENES! you'll dig 'em!!

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

*Graveyard Scenes ! You'll Dig 'em*



Auroranut said:


> Let's think for a minute......
> Zombie coming out of grave.
> Crypt with opening door revealing crumbling caskets on low shelves.
> Creepy gravedigger.
> Skeleton in open coffin (maybe in opened grave with shovel stuck in dirt pile).
> Large headstone with small fence and angel or reaper on the top.
> Cemetery gates and wall sections.
> Gnarled trees and assorted headstones- maybe an owl and bats.
> A pair of bodysnatchers.
> 
> GRAVEYARD SCENES! you'll dig 'em!!
> 
> Chris.


Dearest DENCOMM...What do you think of this idea for a whole new line of kits that would compliment the Monster Scenes ? I think they would be a Graveyard Smash... (as Karloff once said) :thumbsup:
Mcdee http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXLQAGJoz3k


----------



## TAY666

Hey guys.
You do realize there is already a line of kits called Graveyard Scenes, don't you?
Produced by NightOwl and available through Cultman.


----------



## mcdougall

TAY666 said:


> Hey guys.
> You do realize there is already a line of kits called Graveyard Scenes, don't you?
> Produced by NightOwl and available through Cultman.


Yeah I made mention of them in post 85, very cool bases that I'm buying..I see these bases interconnect to each other, it would be cool if some were independent kits like an open grave or a crypt to create a whole graveyard scene ? :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

TAY666 said:


> Hey guys.
> You do realize there is already a line of kits called Graveyard Scenes, don't you?
> Produced by NightOwl and available through Cultman.


I forgot- my apologies........

Chris......


----------



## deadmanincfan

Can someone refresh my poor feeble memory? Was it fairly easy to interchange the parts on the Monster Scenes figures? Line up a couple of tabs and turn the part to lock it into place? Or did the body halves need to be separated slightly to change out the parts?


----------



## mcdougall

Wasn't sure myself ...so I did a little research: http://www.tylisaari.com/models/gallery/ms/inst/ms-vampinst.JPG
Looks like you have to snap the body piece in half in order to change arms, unlike, for example, the Alfred E. Neuman (MAD) kit, where the arms twist and lock in...
....BTW got this info straight from Tay666 site...plenty of info there :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan

Thanks, McDee, ya font of info! Well, that's gonna kind of be a pain if I want to change limbs...


----------



## DENCOMM

deadmanincfan said:


> Thanks, McDee, ya font of info! Well, that's gonna kind of be a pain if I want to change limbs...



Y'know, you can always buy more kits to build all the variations (heh-heh). Yesssss...


----------



## deadmanincfan

...ooh, yeah...yesssss...my prrrrrecioussss...


----------



## deadmanincfan

Ya know, until Moebius and Monarch came along, I'd never even considered having more than one copy of the same kit at the same time. Thanks to you guys, though, I get to do some variations on some wonderful kits! :thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66

You can always trim off the tabs that snap the arms and legs together, or make more of a slot so you can rotate and lock them/remove them.


----------



## Auroranut

I'll be gluing and puttying mine !! The Torture Scenes kits are gonna be great!!:woohoo:

Chris.


----------



## otto

I'm to the point where I dont even want to post on the wish list threads. Very many more cool kits and my head will explode! This is the best of times, the old stuff can still be had, anyone on thier toes should have been able to get repops of about every monster kit aurora ever made for a good price, all the coool Polar lights stuff, now Moebius and Monarch...my head is spinning..Im..sooo...happy.. I remember not that long ago I wished for a time machine to go into the past , to get all the cool stuff again. Now I realize , if I had a time machine I would have been going in the wrong direction LOL.. NOW is where its at. This is better than the 60's by along shot


----------



## otto

What will the future bring? ...More fantastical stuff!


----------



## djnick66

I'm really thrilled. A lot of it is stuff I personally don't have any great interest in (but I know other people will eat it up). Its just cool to know there is a market for such kits now!


----------



## mcdougall

Yes Otto, I couldn't agree any more...These days and the days to come are indeed Golden...:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan

I think a lot of what makes it such a golden time for us is that now we can actually do these kits the justice they deserve! :thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan

...has anyone thought about an aftermarket alternate Dr. Deadly head? One that looks like the box art? And just what is that showing throught the opening in his cranium...flesh? muscle tissue? brain matter? I've never been sure about that...


----------



## j2man

I had a lot of those kits. The floors interlocked. The PreHistoric scense were pretty much the same. I never could find Vampi........Gruesome Goodies, I found a stock pile of those babies in a Halloween shop in Kentucky. I sold them all at wonderfest that year! Wish I had kept one for myself....Anywho, I plan on purchasing all of them again! Can't wait to re-live that part of my childhood......I tell my wife that they are an elaborate centerpiece for our Halloween table! Uh right next to the Addams Family House!


----------



## djnick66

As a kid I always wanted the Pendulum. I only recall seeing the kits once at JC Penny anyway, but they had a big display. The boxes were confusing and when I got home, I found my mom had bought Dr. Deadly...

I THOUGHT I still had him in my box of Prehistoric Scenes kits... but alas he didn't survive. I still have all the PS kits but no Dr.


----------



## Auroranut

I always liked the Pain Parlor. I like my skeletons and it was pretty good for the scale. I can't wait to see if this one comes out!!

Chris.


----------



## djnick66

Id have thought/hoped they would do the Pain Parlor and Gruesome goodies... as those two are what all the other kits revolve around for the most part.


----------



## mcdougall

I'm sure they are all in the mix, these will be put out in batches, and I'm sure the plan is to release them all, just not all at once:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## otto

Yes , I'm sure if the first kits issued do well, they will come out with more in the series.


----------



## kit-junkie

What do you mean IF?? Huh? Well?? I'm waiting...


----------



## mcdougall

*When...When...When...*

I'm sure our good friend Otto meant to say... WHEN... these kits sell out in a FLASH the others in the series will soon follow...Along with the Torture Scenes ...:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Dave Metzner

Pardon me, but, did I miss something here? 
I've been reading this thread all along.......I keep seeing the term Torture Scenes, as if there has been some announcement of future plans.......
Frank and I have discussed this and I think that I can feel safe in saying that Moebius Models has no plans to ever produceTorture Scenes kits 
Some of you who know me, should be able to testify that I'm not a believer in Political Correctness, but to me the concept of Torture Scenes model kits is beyond bad taste!

I hope that this will clarify the lack of a future for such a line of kits as a follow on to Monster Scenes.

Dave


----------



## F91

How about " Forceful coercion that is not admissible in court scenes"?


----------



## deadmanincfan

May I ask is there a possibility of adding on to the Monster Scenes legacy? Possibly new characters that would fit in with the line?


----------



## deadmanincfan

...guys...Dave's right...we assumed that Moebius was releasing Torture Scenes kits...Dencomm never said they were being produced with Moebius...


----------



## mcdougall

deadmanincfan said:


> May I ask is there a possibility of adding on to the Monster Scenes legacy? Possibly new characters that would fit in with the line?


Yeah, sorry Dave,... I thought these 'Torture Scenes' that Dencomm announced as 'under development' were just an extension of the Monster Scenes, my mistake ... and the Monster Scenes include the Hanging Cage, the Pendulum, Gruesome Goodies already, so the Iron Maiden or the Rack are certainly in the same genre, either way, the Originals will probably sell out very quickly...been waiting for these for many moons...:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

I thought exactly the same as you Denis. I assumed the Torture scenes kits listed on DENCOMMs site were an extension of the MS theme.
I still hope these are really going to be done by someone as kits!! I guess I'm just a sick puppy!

Chris.


----------



## DENCOMM

Rather exciting in this thread, huh? Torture Scenes™ is a Dencomm property, under development at Dencomm yet, as Dave noted, not currently slated for production with any manufacturer at the moment. Please be patient as I develop this series.

Our main focus, and the intended focus of this thread, is *Monster Scenes*®. The team has been hard at work on the initial release of six kits and, believe me, these look incredible. Please rally your enthusiasm behind this kits because you'll find the efforts of all involved are truly raising the bar for a high-quality release. 

And, did nobody notice the excellent artwork of *Jim Craig *on the comic ad around which this thread was created?? Jim has a remarkable resume in comics, film, and television and we're so lucky to have his involvement in this launch. He has absolutely nailed the spirit of the series and its long-overdue resurrection with his excellent illustrations and clever nuances. Be on the lookout for more of his work within this series and within future Dencomm efforts. So let's hear it for the artist, team!!

[Jim Craig on IMDb: http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0185894/]


----------



## mcdougall

Thanks Dencomm for setting the record straight, but the error was totally my fault and misconception...Yes indeed a lot of excitement over these Monster Scene Models and why Not? Until you and Moebius announced the remaking of these valued kits I thought they would never see the light of day...ever again...so please excuse my (and a lot of guys here) eagerness 
Jim Craigs' art work on your ad... rocketed me 40 years back in time ...how Great is that! He caught an era in my life I never thought would be replicated...Kudos Jim...and BTW have you any plans of Offering Signed prints of this ad ??? Because I for one would love to acquire one:thumbsup: Please let me know either right here or Please PM me...
As for the Torture Scenes...You Get 'em made and I'll get 'm bought...They will go perfectly with my 1964 Madame Tussauds' Guillotine by Aurora and the Pendulum..:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

I think we ALL noticed Jim Craigs excellent artwork! I bought the magazine just for the back cover! Mind you, the articles and ads on styrene modelling don't hurt..
I'm with Mcdee- if you ever decide to release posters, I'll buy 'em too. 
Mcdee, it wasn't your fault mate. We all got caught up in the wave of enthusiasm! It's not every day we see our beloved Auroras rereleased so I don't think anyone can be held responsible for being excited about it!! As for Torture Scenes, like Mcdee said- you make 'em, we'll buy 'em!! 
Let the good times roll!!:hat:

Chris.

ps: Thanks for doing this for us. I greatly appreciate it, as I'm sure do all of us Auroraphiles.


----------



## deadmanincfan

I've been a fan of Jim Craig's since his work for Marvel in the '70s! He drew the first appearances of a very cool, underrated and underused character, The 3-D Man! Happy to see his work again! :thumbsup:


----------



## DENCOMM

Posters are certainly a possibility since I have several sizes now which I've been testing. The ad looks great in the large format. More on this very soon. And watch for more of Jim's art soon.


----------



## Auroranut

Cool!! Thanks DENCOMM!! Loking forward to seeing more too!

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

Cool Dencomm...These posters will add a nostalgic touch to the Monster Scene Kits which you are about to release with Moebius ....I'll frame it (or them) and hang it in my model room as a dramatic backdrop to your soon to be very successful Monster Scene kits :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan

...'course if I get multiple Dr. Deadlys, I should also get at least 2 of The Victim...oh dear...:woohoo:


----------



## Auroranut

Will the kits have the DENCOMM logo as well as the Moebius?

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

From what I can see on the Cool Box Art it looks like Moebius ...Chris , check it out :thumbsup: http://www.dencomm.net/
It's going to be a pretty Great Halloween this year
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

I wish we had Halloween over here Mcdee!! It'd be my favourite holiday!! I'd seen the boxes but I wasn't sure if they were preliminary artwork or not. It'd be nice to see the DENCOMM logo on them too.

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

*What No Halloween ?*

I didn't realize that you had no Halloween...Man I'm sorry...It's my favorite time of the year! The one time of year I can turn my house into a Haunted House (and get away with it) That's what is so cool about the release of the Monster Scenes and with a little luck, Gigantic Frankenstein...that they ought to be released just before or around Halloween...the Spookiest time of year :thumbsup: You should throw a Halloween Party and see if it might catch on :wave:
Mcdee


----------



## Duck Fink

I gotta say that I am getting just as excited as everyone else here....the time is getting close! Great ad...thanks for posting Dencomm! All of this stuff in time for the halloween season makes this the best styrene monster modeling fall since 1999 when all of the Universal PL reissues came out (IMO). I am all over any posters that get released. Love artwork!!! I am really looking forward to seeing where all of this goes.


----------



## deadmanincfan

Wow, Chris...I can't imagine an October without Halloween...


----------



## mcdougall

*What No Pumpkins !!!*

Man Chris maybe we should be casting you Halloween Pumpkins...If the timing is right I plan on making a Monster Scenes display around a Jack-o- Lantern on a table of Goodies for all the little 'Children of the Night' who will come to Haunt my doorstep, and they will be greeted by Big Frankie on my walkway:thumbsup:
Tell me Chris does Halloween just go by unnoticed or do some folks have parties on this day? What? No Great Pumpkin?
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

A few people put on a Halloween party, but it's more of a costume party theme. You might get one party in a whole community- and that'll be a private party!! There's absolutely no trick-or-treating, nothing on TV, nothing in the shops. I think they've tried to fire it up a couple of times, but it never catches on. We seen to treat it as an American holiday so it seems to have no real connection to us. Sort of like Thanksgiving (also uncelebrated here). 
It's a crying shame as far as I'm concerned. 
When I was a kid I had a full collection of Colliers encyclopaedia. They included 10 volumes of American Childrens Classics. One of these books was called "Harvest of Holidays" and included Halloween. It was great reading about All Hallows Eve, and I wished we lived in the US. To be honest, I still wish we'd emigrated there. I loved those books and learned so much about American people, places, and folklore. 
Man, it'd be great to have Halloween here....

Chris.


----------



## MonsterModelMan

I'm still waiting for ChrisW to invite the crew to his house! I always love to see what he has set-up! He is so creative! My wife would NEVER let me do that stuff here...probably not as big of a fan as I am!

MMM


----------



## mcdougall

*Go For It Chris Celebrate Halloween!!!*

Hey Chris I just pulled this out of Wikipedia:. Halloween is celebrated in several countries of the Western world, most commonly in Ireland (where it originated), the United States, Canada, Puerto Rico, the United Kingdom, New Zealand, and occasionally in parts of Australia.:thumbsup:....... Man Chris you've got to find that part of Australia that celebrates Halloween and Party:thumbsup: Set up the Monster Scenes display and invite your friends over...Put on a mask and go Trick or Treating...er...maybe you should stay away from Banks though 
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

Any idea which parts of Australia? This is a BIG country and I'd love to know where I should be!! I'll see if there are any Halloween parties going on in Brissie this year, but it wouldn't be the same as it'd be where you are! I can imagine the streets full of little monsters staggering from house to house, candy bag in one hand- eggs in the other....
It'd be awesome..

Chris.


----------



## djnick66

Just do a Yahoo or Google search for "Halloween in Australia"... tons of info. One site says Australian Halloween is Guy Fawkes Eve or Mischef Night.


----------



## Auroranut

I've never heard of Guy Fawkes eve or Mischief night!! I know in the UK they have Guy Fawkes night- something to do with blowing up parliament. We used to have a fireworks night until the powers that be decided we weren't grown up enough to handle anything more powerful than a sparkler!!
Next Halloween night, I'm gonna hop in my car and look for a party!! 

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

Auroranut said:


> I've never heard of Guy Fawkes eve or Mischief night!! I know in the UK they have Guy Fawkes night- something to do with blowing up parliament. We used to have a fireworks night until the powers that be decided we weren't grown up enough to handle anything more powerful than a sparkler!!
> Next Halloween night, I'm gonna hop in my car and look for a party!!
> 
> Chris.


I'll give you directions...Head North...swing NE as you approach Tokyo, now Floor it until the Santa Annas blow you into California...shoot up North again then east across the Rockies and there you are ...here in Calgary and then it's HALLOWEEN Party Time :thumbsup:
Mcdee
And to stay on Topic...WE can build a SCHWACK of Monster Scene Models to help decorate for the occasion!


----------



## Auroranut

Denis, I promise you this- If I EVER find myself at a financial advantage, you're on! I'd love to see the US and Canada, and October sounds like a great time for a visit!! You'd probably find me a boring guest though. All I'd really want to do is scour the countryside looking for old kits and mailing any finds to myself!!
I could pick up my MS kits cheap while I'm there!!

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

Chris...I think you've made so many friends in North America that you'd have a hard time not finding a place to hang your hat while you were here:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## djnick66

The cool thing about any holliday with fireworks is that you get to blow up models...


----------



## ShadOAB

http://gammillustrations.bizland.com/monsterkid7/models.htm

Issue #7 shows Monster Scenes noted on the cover. 

(Sorry to interrupt the pen pal party.)


----------



## mcdougall

Apology accepted Great Article especially this part:

. We are doing a store display in limited numbers, offering it to retailers with an assorted case of kits.

SO....if one were to order an assorted case of kits would a store display be in store? Will these be available to just retailers or do we po' folk get a kick at this cat? :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Scheisseler

Weird that Monogram still owns the tools for Animal Pit and the Dungeon (though incomplete) but no longer has any of the tooling for the original line. The Aurora legacy is seriously convoluted.

And interesting to read that Moebius has a license to do CFTBL kits.


----------



## Auroranut

Don't forget that Monogram also told us that the molds for King Kong had been destroyed even as the Luminators kit was shipping out. I don't think we'll ever truly know what survived and what hasn't. It's not their policy to let anyone know exactly what molds still exist.

Chris.


----------



## TAY666

Scheisseler said:


> Weird that Monogram still owns the tools for Animal Pit and the Dungeon (though incomplete) but no longer has any of the tooling for the original line. The Aurora legacy is seriously convoluted.


Where did you hear that?
Last I knew Revell had most of the tooling for the entire line.


----------



## mcdougall

*This Post is 50 days old!!!*

Frank said so in this excerpt from the interview:
Have you considered releasing some of the unreleased kits, such as The Animal Pit and The Dungeon?
Frank Winspur:
We’d love to, but Monogram owns that tooling. It’s not complete, and I don’t think they would put the money into it to complete it and run them

Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall

*Happy Birthday ! 50 Days Old!!*

excerpt from interview :....If there's anything that I haven't asked you about so far that you would like to tell the public, let me know!
Frank Winspur:....
Thanks, Justin! Maybe just about the store display. It looks very cool, and will have a factory painted Deadly, Victim, and Insect on it ... 

OK That's it...I can't take it anymore ......Frank do you think there is a chance these may become available to us?....And, in return, I promise to NEVER (hardly ever) go Off Topic again 
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

Me too!! I promise!!
BTW Mcdee, how's the missus and kids?....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

I don't Missus her at all .....DOH!
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

So much for promises.......

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut

I almost forgot- Happy Birthday thread!!:hat:

Chris:hat:


----------



## Scheisseler

TAY666 said:


> Where did you hear that?
> Last I knew Revell had most of the tooling for the entire line.


It's in Frank's interview:



> _How difficult was the process of producing new molds from the old kits? Whatever happened to Aurora's original Monster Scenes molds?_
> 
> Replicating an existing kit is much simpler than starting with a new sculpture. Simple process, if you’re an engineer! I’m not sure on the original tooling, I would think it was probably scrapped in Canada after their run there.


Where did you hear otherwise?


----------



## TAY666

Scheisseler said:


> It's in Frank's interview:
> 
> Where did you hear otherwise?


Around 2001 or so, there was talk on the Aurora list.
The idea was kicked around to try and pool enough money together to commision a run of either 5 or 10 thousand kits.
I can't remember which kit specifically from the line. But it was confirmed by a Revell employee that the molds were still there and in working order.

I think a lot depends on who you talk to, and when you catch them with that complany.
It is so big, and owns so many molds, that nobody really knows what is where at any given time.
Just like the parts for the sailback reptile. They were thought to have been destroyed also.
Then suddenly they turned up in the Revell-Germany reissue of the Armored dinosaur??
So, if they wanted to, they could reissue the kit complete. But no. They didn't include those parts in the latest reissue. And dropped the half of the base that they go on (which was in the R-G reissues of the Sailback, and even some of the Allosaurs reissues.)


----------



## mcdougall

Hey Dencomm can you shed any light on this? Perhaps you know who in fact has the existing molds and their possible development  and on a related subject any news on the 2009 MS/PS/TS Calenders? 
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

I just had a thought (believe it or not). If the molds to the MS are in Heaven, then where did Monarch get their exclusives from?!? Surely M&M aren't each getting molds cut!! 

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut

I just realised- the Monarch ones are MOTM aren't they? I'm as sharp as a bowling ball tonight..........:drunk:

Chris.


----------



## djnick66

One thing regarding molds is that all the parts for one kit may not be on the same mold plate. For example, Revell never reissued thier Neil Armstrong kit for so long (before its 1997 reissue) because the section of the molds for the clear visor to his helmet was lost. Its not uncommon for smaller sprues to be on a larger mold plate. So say the windshields for 20 car kits are on one big mold. Same probably with the clear parts for the Sail Back Reptile... the reeds and bugs were probably on a larger mold with sprues shared with other kits. If that mold is not being used or has been lost, then parts are missing, obviously. One of the small sprues for the Aurora Kong is missing as the last Monogram and then the Polar Lights reissues lacked the trees and tree branches.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson

You are wrong about the Kong parts. The Polar Lights and Luminators reissues were incomplete because they used the "glow" sprue for the head, hands and detail parts, rather than the regular parts sprue with all the pieces. It is possible that that mold was lost.

Steve


----------



## deadmanincfan

Hey, Dencomm ol' bean...have you considered licensing Dr. Deadly to the Halloween costume industry?


----------



## Night-Owl

Chris; the MOTM Dracula, Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde kits were made using figures from the MS series.


----------



## Moebius

mcdougall said:


> Apology accepted Great Article especially this part:
> 
> . We are doing a store display in limited numbers, offering it to retailers with an assorted case of kits.
> 
> SO....if one were to order an assorted case of kits would a store display be in store? Will these be available to just retailers or do we po' folk get a kick at this cat? :thumbsup:
> Mcdee


I'm not here for a couple of weeks and so many questions! For the store display, retailers can order as many as they want, but not without the assorted case. Ask your local retailer about it, not sure what price they'll put out there though, as 12 kits add up quick!


----------



## Moebius

TAY666 said:


> Where did you hear that?
> Last I knew Revell had most of the tooling for the entire line.


I have had lists from Revell myself over the years, and I have never seen any of these listed. I have lists that show the 2 unissued kits, and what's left for MoM, but I have never received one with the others listed. I was told by a few ex-employees of Aurora and Monogram that at the time Monogram could have taken any of it, but chose not to take some of it as they felt it ran it's course.

We spoke with a few individuals in the last few years there about other projects we'd like to do, and we were told that if the kits weren't listed on the current list we received, the tooling no longer existed. We never asked specifically about MS, but we asked for a listing of anything that Aurora originally produced. I guess no one can be sure in some ways!


----------



## djnick66

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> You are wrong about the Kong parts. The Polar Lights and Luminators reissues were incomplete because they used the "glow" sprue for the head, hands and detail parts, rather than the regular parts sprue with all the pieces. It is possible that that mold was lost.
> 
> Steve


Well yeah the sprue that was lost was the regular sprue. I recall I bought a non glow Frankenstein that had the rope belt that was part of the glow sprue at one time...


----------



## Auroranut

Night-Owl said:


> Chris; the MOTM Dracula, Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde kits were made using figures from the MS series.


Thanks mate.  I've still got heaps to learn!!:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

Moebius said:


> I'm not here for a couple of weeks and so many questions! For the store display, retailers can order as many as they want, but not without the assorted case. Ask your local retailer about it, not sure what price they'll put out there though, as 12 kits add up quick!


Would that be 2 of each kit then?...Because I'm going to buy at least 2 of each kit...Steve(CultTVman) would it be possible to order this through you? That's to say the assorted kit would have 2 of each kit and a store display...If so...I'm in!
Inquiring minds need to know
Mcdee


----------



## Dave Metzner

The Store Display is designed for the first three kits (Victim, Dr Deadly and Giant Insect) and the case with store display consists of 3 each unpainted kits, 1 each factory painted kits, and the store display.

Dave


----------



## mcdougall

I'm very interested in aquiring the store display and factory painted kits...tell me Dave with each release in the series (of 3 kits) ...will there be a store display pertaining to that particular release of kits?...or is this just an introductory item?
Mcdee


----------



## Moebius

mcdougall said:


> I'm very interested in aquiring the store display and factory painted kits...tell me Dave with each release in the series (of 3 kits) ...will there be a store display pertaining to that particular release of kits?...or is this just an introductory item?
> Mcdee


We're just giving it a try on the first three. None planned for the second wave of MS, but if all goes well we'll try to do more. One of the problems is, licensors look at it as a prepaint, and ask us not to do it. They don't quite get that it's a promotional item to help sell product, for the most part, not an actual retail item.


----------



## Moebius

If you hadn't seen it, this is a shot of the sample we have. Finished piece should be identical.


----------



## Auroranut

WOW!!!


----------



## mcdougall

This looks pretty Sweet:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Parts Pit Mike

Very good idea for the Store Display.. sure wish I could get one...


----------



## mcdougall

*Mcdees' Hobby Emporium/Bar & Grill etc...*

I agree Parts Pit Mike...It would be super cool to get one of these Promos...I just might just open a model shop in my livingroom (nudge nudge,wink wink,say no more):thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## DENCOMM

Here's an alternate view / setup of the display. Dencomm is a licensor very much in favor of pre-paints and displays. Yessssss.


----------



## Hunch

Very cool!:thumbsup:


----------



## otto

Awesome, GREAT job guys! and a Great idea methinks.


----------



## mcdougall

*+ultra Cooooool+++++++++*

You had me at the release of the Monster Scenes...But now on top of things you throw this Teaser into the mix...As an Aurora Freak the aquisition of a display piece is paramount...and I don't think I speak just for myself...I'm sure their are others salvitating right now at the advent of aquiring one of these little gems...the question is How?... Buying a case of assorted kits? Well my response is....SOLD:thumbsup: Where do I send the cheque ?
Mcdee

I knew I SHOULD HAVE SAID Moebius Freak...


----------



## Auroranut

I need to get a store display because of my health. The doctors have told me that if I don't find one, I could slip into a coma and die! As happy as that would make a lot of people, I don't really think it's a good thing for me at the moment, so I'll have to arrange a carton of mixed kits too. Oh Fraaank....

Chris.:wave:


----------



## Night-Owl

Now that is cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## DENCOMM

mcdougall said:


> ...As an Aurora Freak ...Mcdee


You mean "Moebius Freak," right?:thumbsup:


----------



## kit-junkie

DENCOMM said:


> You mean "Moebius Freak," right?:thumbsup:


Of _course_, that's what he means.


----------



## Auroranut

That's what we ALL mean!!

Chris.


----------



## otto

Dang Frank, Looks like I need a case too! I'm gonna have to sell a kidney or something to keep up with all this..


----------



## mcdougall

*Moebius Freak Forever!!!*



DENCOMM said:


> You mean "Moebius Freak," right?:thumbsup:


Moebius Freak...isn't that what I said ???...Yeah, sure it was...honest I' m positive I said Moebius Freak
Thanks kit-junkie...you knew what I meant:thumbsup:
(I hardly ever use the 'A' word anymore)Sheesh...tough crowd
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

Mcdee's suffering from AMS I think(Aurora/Moebius Syndrome). He's a multiple addict!!:thumbsup:
so am I....
Chris.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike

Wondering if Dencomm or Moebius are changing the colour of the plastic in their Monster Scenes re-releases as Polar Lights has historically done, to protect the uniquenesss of the original kits.

My fear is if the re-releases are the same colour as the original Aurora it will lead to confusion and possible Ebay scams where re-released kits are passed off as original Auroras -- certainly an issue with the Giant Insect and the other highly valuable and rare "Canadian" kits.


----------



## Auroranut

Colours aren't always a good indicator of originality. Aurora themselves changed the shades every now and then. As an example, the Vampire came out in tan. I have a yellowish-green version from Europe.
I think Moebius are playing around with the fit and this should mean the pins on the parts could be different. Maybe another good way to distinguish would be to move the part numbers around.

Maybe they could mold them in grey.....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

*October Already?*

I see where a Prehistoric Scenes Contest is under way and one of the prizes is a PS 2009 Calendar ...Any thoughts of having a Monster Scenes Contest? ...Perhaps in the Spring?
BTW...Dencomm any word on the 'other' 2009 Calendars MS&TS?
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

I'll enter!!!

Chris.


----------



## djnick66

Auroranut said:


> Colours aren't always a good indicator of originality.
> Maybe they could mold them in grey.....
> 
> Chris.


I had a couple Monster Scenes figures and they were in grey... a very light off white grey shade.


----------



## Dino Lynn Bob

mcdougall said:


> the question is How?... Buying a case of assorted kits? Well my response is....SOLD:thumbsup: Where do I send the cheque ?
> Mcdee


It'll cost you a little more then a case of assorted kits.....  

http://www.monstersinmotion.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/12610

Lynn


----------



## Parts Pit Mike

Actually in the case of Monster Scenes I have heard of little variance in the colour of plastic... especially on the Canadian kits.

All original Giant Insects I have seen have been a flecked olive green with amber wings and eyes, all Hydes have been fuscia and all Draculas have been black. As these 3 MS kits had a highly limited run I would be surprised to hear of any colour change.


----------



## mcdougall

Dino Lynn Bob said:


> It'll cost you a little more then a case of assorted kits.....
> 
> http://www.monstersinmotion.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/12610
> 
> Lynn


Very cool...Anyone else selling these cases, or just MIM ?
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall

*Monster Scenes Calendars ?*

Hey Dencom any news on the 2009 MS, PS & TS Calendars? They'll make excellent Christmas gifts:thumbsup::thumbsup:...Will they be available for order soon? I've got the 2008 Monster Scenes Calendar hanging in my Model Room and it looks Great!....but time is running out 
Mcdee


----------



## djnick66

Does anyone have a Death Row Marv toy electric chair handy to compare to, say, Dr. Deadly? for size....


----------



## MonsterModelMan

mcdougall said:


> Very cool...Anyone else selling these cases, or just MIM ?
> Mcdee


When will these be announced? At the Chicago Toy Fair Show next week?

My local hobby shop is not aware of this and he would know because the back of his store (not connected of course) is Stevens International Distributor...hmmmm?

MMM


----------



## otto

mcdougall said:


> Very cool...Anyone else selling these cases, or just MIM ?
> Mcdee


I'm sure others will offer cases as well, MIM probably ordered 500 cases to sell this way. Actually, I'd be tempted to buy from someone else, MIM has a very poor customer service track record.


----------



## djnick66

I have actually had excellent service from MiM over the years, going back to the late 80s or so. That doesn't mean other people have had probs... just I never had. But I don't do anything weird like pre order limited items, etc. If its in stock, I buy it, and get it in a timely manner.


----------



## drmcoy

Sorry for this being a rather "newbie" question, but will the DOCTOR DEADLY kit include the table and saber tooth rabbit? I recall that the rabbit/table/mouse kit was a separate kit when originally released -- has there been any discussion of whether the saber tooth rabbit under glass with mouse on table will ever be released and/or of the rabbit comes with the new Deadly kit?


----------



## djnick66

No those come in the Gruesome Goodies set which is not one of the repop kits, oddly.


----------



## mcdougall

*Check This Out !!!*

CLICK ON THIS RIGHT NOW :
http://www.culttvmanshop.com/shop/product.php?productid=16887

Yes Virginia...there is a Santa Clause:woohoo:


----------



## mcdougall

DENCOMM said:


> Here's an alternate view / setup of the display. Dencomm is a licensor very much in favor of pre-paints and displays. Yessssss.


Cool... the art of Jim Craig again...I just ordered a display and the prepainted kits from CultTVman...This display will be the focal point of my Monster Scenes :wave:
Mcdee


----------



## DENCOMM

mcdougall said:


> Cool... the art of Jim Craig again...I just ordered a display and the prepainted kits from CultTVman...This display will be the focal point of my Monster Scenes :wave:
> Mcdee


Hmmm...these weren't intended for direct retail sale outside of the assortment case. Checking into this...


----------



## otto

But if a retailer ordered a bunch of cases, and only needed one store display, what would they do with the extra prepainted kits and displays?


----------



## ShadOAB

Well...I'd assume a store owner would only want and need one display...so he would order one display case and as many 12 kit packed cases that he needs after that.


----------



## mcdougall

How many store displays are being made? MIM is selling 500...I ordered one from CultTVman...I think it's one of the coolest things I've ever seen Heralding the resurrection of our long lost Monster Scene kits :thumbsup: Thank You Dencom and Moebius :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## TAY666

DENCOMM said:


> Hmmm...these weren't intended for direct retail sale outside of the assortment case. Checking into this...


Looks like Moebius already addressed this a few pages back.


Moebius said:


> For the store display, retailers can order as many as they want, but not without the assorted case. Ask your local retailer about it, not sure what price they'll put out there though, as 12 kits add up quick!


----------



## otto

Ok, that makes sense, It seems they would need to make regular cases without the prepaints packed in them. I was wondering about that..


----------



## mcdougall

TAY666 said:


> Looks like Moebius already addressed this a few pages back.


Yeah I agree Tay666...this way, one can get the 'Cream' without having to buy the cow ...
Mcdee


----------



## DENCOMM

To clarify, MiM does not have 500 pieces to sell. Their page notes "This item is limited to 500 pieces." The run of the displays is limited to 500, worldwide (confirmed). Obviously, MiM has not placed an order for this entire quantity; they're just noting that it's a limited-availability item that cannot be indefinitely restocked. To preserve the display's unique and collectible quality, Dencomm and Moebius have agreed to adhere to the limited run; more fun for all of you folks.


----------



## mcdougall

Wow at only 500 Worldwide...I can't see that figure lasting very long ! I didn't think any more excitement could be added to this hugely anticipated and welcome re-release of one of the most sought after 'Kit Series' on Earth....Man I was WRONG.....:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall

Dencomm...any news on the 2009 Calendars?..Also is there a new tentative date for the Monster Scenes arrival? Halloween is just 2 weeks away...best day of the year:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall

*Trey're Heeeere !!!*



DENCOMM said:


> Here's an alternate view / setup of the display. Dencomm is a licensor very much in favor of pre-paints and displays. Yessssss.



Just got an email from CultTVman that these are in Customs now and he expects them in stock next week :thumbsup: (time to pony up)...Done and done...Can't wait what a way to end a 37 year dryspell:woohoo:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

These are all cool, but I can't wait to get my hands on the pendulum kit!!:woohoo:
These are good times!! Thanks DENCOMM and Moebius!:hat:

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

Auroranut said:


> These are all cool, but I can't wait to get my hands on the pendulum kit!!:woohoo:
> These are good times!! Thanks DENCOMM and Moebius!:hat:
> 
> Chris.


FRANKENSTEIN AND THE HANGING CAGE TOO!!...Chris I couldn't agree with you any more :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

Oh yeah Denis!! A full glowing Frankie! I wonder how thin washes of colour over the bare plastic would look? ....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

I plan on using that translucent "Smoke" paint on his clothing along with Clear Blues and Reds and Yellows...I don't think these paints were around in 1971 and if they were I sure didn't know about them...so I'd like to give them a try on this Glow kit ...nothing ventured, nothing gained...
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

Do you mean Tamiya Smoke? I love that stuff!! It's great for accentuating panel lines. It also gives a great oily look. I use the acrylic one as a wash all the time. Apart from primer and clear flat, it's the most used paint I have!
Cool idea about the clears too!!

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

TAMIYA...Smoke That's it!!!
Mcdee



Charlie Brown said:


> [IMG-LEFT]http://www.tvguide.com/images/pgimg/great-pumpkin-charlie.jpg[/IMG-LEFT]


----------



## rkoenn

I am also a member of the Yahoo monster bash group and learned today that the first three monster scenes are available now at Creepy Classics. The guy who runs this small business is a good guy and i was surprised to see he has them in stock already. Now Steve Iverson is a great guy too so I will probably wait for him to get them instock but if you are a big hurry you can try Creepy. Here is a link to it:

http://www.creepyclassics.com/scrip...s.com&cartid=236891638792&FILE=/ccmodels.html


----------



## getter_1

Oh they're here!!!!

Just got my case tonight. What an awesome night it was building the factory paints and display. Doesn't get any better than this. Thank you Moebius!


----------



## mcdougall

Oh Wow... What a Great way to start off a series :thumbsup: Hey getter 1, where did you buy your kits from...and welcome to Hobby Talk  I can't wait to get these kits!...:woohoo:
Mcdee


----------



## otto

Hey Getter, are they poseable like the originals? Do they come with the extra arms and legs?


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson

The Monster Scenes have arrived in the CultTVman shop!

Steve


----------



## djnick66

Tower Hobbies has them


----------



## getter_1

These kits are just like the originals. There are extra arms for Dr. Deadly and the Victim and the surgical mask for Dr. Deadly. There also have small bases for each figure (like the originals).

I got my case from a friend that sells kits. He ordered a case for me. Now I have 3 extras of each. Oh well... it's totally worth it. I feakin' love these kits. It was like traveling back in time. These kits are awesome.

On a side note, I was surprised at how big the Giant Insect is. I've never seen the original. It is much cooler than I thought it would be.

Oh and one last note... In the instructions, there is a mail away for a Monster Scenes catalog for $5. I can't remember the details (I was half asleep at that point -as I was up late putting these together), but I'll have to order one and find out what it is.


----------



## mcdougall

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> The Monster Scenes have arrived in the CultTVman shop!
> 
> Steve


COOLCOOL HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!!
Why does this Halloween feel so much like Christmas??
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan

Sandy Claws is fillin' our stockings early this year! :woohoo:


----------



## DENCOMM

getter_1 said:


> Oh they're here!!!!
> 
> Just got my case tonight. What an awesome night it was building the factory paints and display. Doesn't get any better than this. Thank you Moebius!


Getter - thanks for posting this photo for others to see. Also, good to see the additional sealed kits and the specially labeled carton, "No. 630 Monster Scenes Store Display." As previously noted, only 500 of these specially-packed cases with displays will be available worldwide. 

Oh, and thanks for staying up late to play with your Monster Scenes - it's exactly what we hoped good folks like you would do. :thumbsup:


----------



## getter_1

Oh the pleasure was all mine. Thank you so much for your part in the store display. I never really thought anybody would make monster kits again, much less store displays, so this year has been an amazing surprise.

I'm hoping this isn't the last we see of the Moebius/Dencomm store displays. 

Also, if anybody wants to see more pics of the monster scenes, they can be found here...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/getter_1/sets/72157608495163288/


----------



## speedbuggy

picking up dr deadly and the victum tomarrow was at my LHS today but the shipment didn't come befor i got there thay call later and said thay were in but i had other things going on so i'l get mine tomarrow


----------



## DENCOMM

getter_1 said:


> I'm hoping this isn't the last we see of the Moebius/Dencomm store displays.


Glad you like this as much as we all hoped you would. The sentiment here is that you folks have waited too long for this sort of attention to detail that provides a genuinely fun hobby experience, from start to finish. This sort of input gives us reason to do more of the same in the future, hopefully.


----------



## mcdougall

*100 Days Old!*

:hat:Today marks the 100th Day since Dencomm started this thread :hat: and the kits are now 'Out There'...:thumbsup: Should be getting mine in the mail this week....the decades old wait is soon, and thankfully, about to end 
Thank You Dennis, Frank, Dave, Angela...and of course Jim Craig, who's incredible artwork Rockets us all back in time!!! and to all involved in handing us back a slice of our youth...You guys ROCK !
Mcdee


----------



## DENCOMM

Let's not forget to acknowledge the remarkable work of Monster Scenes "artist of record," Jim Craig, the fellow responsible for the incredible renderings of the comic-style announcement, the Warning announcement/poster, the store display, and the instruction sheets. Jim is responsible for keeping us snug and warm within the recognizable Monster Scenes environment and without him...well, I shudder to think. 

I wonder what he'll do next...


----------



## JimW

wow, gotta have this display


----------



## mcdougall

DENCOMM said:


> Let's not forget to acknowledge the remarkable work of Monster Scenes "artist of record," Jim Craig, the fellow responsible for the incredible renderings of the comic-style announcement, the Warning announcement/poster, the store display, and the instruction sheets. Jim is responsible for keeping us snug and warm within the recognizable Monster Scenes environment and without him...well, I shudder to think.
> 
> I wonder what he'll do next...


"I wonder what he'll do next..."....I like the sound of that :thumbsup:...
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan

Waiting for Steve to ship mine out...


----------



## speedbuggy

got two dr. dealy and the victom kits from my LHS are thay cool just as i rember them :thumbsup:


----------



## wolfman66

I got 4 sets now of Deadly,Giant Insect and the victim and cant wait for the rest to come out.Moebius and Dencomm keeps those Monster Scenes kits pumping out:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall

Just received word from Steve that my Monster Scene Store display was shipped yesterday :thumbsup: Should be here by the weekend :woohoo:
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan

Received my 1st Doc Deadly, Victim, and Giant Insect from CultTVMan today...should be getting the second ones in a day or two...:woohoo:


----------



## mcdougall

I see that the Hanging Cage is being offered on Ebay as 'In Stock'... is this legit ???
http://cgi.ebay.com/Aurora-Moebius-...120330584808QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDoma

Didn't think they were available Yet 
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan

The only thing I miss from the originals is the mini-comic on the front of the instruction sheet...


----------



## Bwain no more

Frank has been shipping Big Frankie and the final 3 Monster Scenes all week, so I guess it depends on where you live. I expect mine by Tuesday. :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## deadmanincfan

Received my second Dr. Deadly and Victim today...second Giant Insect on the way...:thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan

Has anybody spotted any more Easter eggs, Dennis?


----------



## DENCOMM

deadmanincfan said:


> Has anybody spotted any more Easter eggs, Dennis?


As a matter of fact, YOU did ... you just don't realize it yet.


----------



## Auroranut

By jove old bean, I think I've got it!!

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

DENCOMM said:


> As a matter of fact, YOU did ... you just don't realize it yet.


I haven't received any as of yet...patiently waiting for the postman, but could an Easter egg be the original run has no comic strip and all subsequent instructions do? Thus setting the initial run apart from the rest?...
Mcdee


----------



## getter_1

Perhaps the 2nd run will have the different Dr. Deadly art and maybe Dr. Deadly's Daughter, instead of the Victim?


----------



## mcdougall

http://cgi.ebay.com/6-Moebius-Monst...20309018314QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomai
Your poster is a Hit on Ebay!...I had to look twice...I thought someone was auctioning off one of your posters...but read the small print ...you're only bidding on one kit 
Mcdee


----------



## ShadOAB

Odd way to sell a kit.


----------



## deadmanincfan

Spill, Chris...my feeble brain isnae working today...


----------



## mcdougall

*Store Display Arrives...Catalog Too!!!*

Got home after a hard days work , feeling every minute of my 54 years on this Earth, but in the Mailbox was the M S Catalog and a slip saying I had a parcel at the Post Office...feeling a second wind I headed over to retrieve the package that was to be my M S Store Display...well right now I'm putting it all together on my living room carpet feeling like I'm 12 years old...and that old man that was me an hour ago....I don't know where the hell he went...but he ain't here tonight:thumbsup::woohoo::woohoo:
Mcdee
And what a Perfect full Moon to do this by!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Auroranut

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup
Excellent!!

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

Yeah Chris this is a Dream come true...I've since ordered the Pendulum, Hanging Cage and Frankenstein and was told they also will be shipping right away...am I too old to be playing with these kits like the kid in the ad?...........Nah! 
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

Mate, I'm gonna have to rob a bank at this rate!!

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

and when the authorities realize what you're using the cash for, you can easily plead insanity, and probably get a guest appearance on Oprah...maybe even a hug from Dr.Phil ...Yeah we're all crazy
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

A hug from Dr Phil? Oh well.... there go my criminal leanings.....
Not that I don't like Dr Phil- he was great in Scary Movie 4.....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

The site is looking good...www.dencomm.net ...Just noticed another update ...a cool photo of artist Jim Craig autographing our Posters...hit the link and check it out :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall

Anyone get the Hanging Cage or Pendulum yet ? I see where Wolfman66 is already working on Frankenstein (M S Glow)...Man my Postman is going to be busy next week 
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan

Hanging Cage and Pendulum on the way to me from CultTVMan and Megahobby, respectively...never had them when they were first released, so I'm REEEEEEEALLLLY looking forward to building them!


----------



## speedbuggy

got my latest kits on friday my LHS call told me there in


----------



## mcdougall

Just got an email from CultTVman that the Hanging Cage, the Pendulum and Frankenstein have just been shipped to me today :thumbsup: ...I wonder what's next on the Horizon for the Monster Scenes? ...and has anyone heard if the Monster Scenes Calendar is available yet? 
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan

Any early word on the success of MS, Dencomm? Will we be able to look forward to the Pain Parlor and Gruesome Goodies as well as Dracula and Jekyll/Hyde?


----------



## ShadOAB

Fantastic photo, of the MS store display, on the Moebius site!!!


----------



## djnick66

I have finished Dr. Deadly, the Victim and am working away on the Hanging Cage. It is about 80% done. I have the Pendulum largely built. Also, Frankenstein is built but not cleaned up and painted.

All of the kits are very well done and cleanly molded except the Pendulum. Man that kit is rough. All of the larger parts on my kit were badly warped and pretty roughly molded... a lot of flash and lumps of plastic to be removed before the parts would fit. The brown plastic is also not the most user friendly stuff... it is sort of brittle and doesn't respond too well to trimming or scrapign with a knife... it gets "hairy"


----------



## ShadOAB

Where was it "badly warped"? Was it the side on one of the post panels...around the bricks end, and table top edge?


----------



## djnick66

The long sides were badly warped, parts 1 and 4. Also, be careful which end (3 and 2) go where becuase the top edge isn't the same, and they effect how the top "bed" panel 5 fits. The upper side supports 6 and 7 were also warped. The top of 9 and 10 were also warped badly. I glued those pieces in stages using Tenax and CA glue. The top cross pieces 11 and 13 weren't warped but did not fit well. Most of the parts that were in halves needed some amount of puttywork. The corners of the base where the brick work is don't line up well, so you have to putty there. There are some rough lumps of plastic on the inside beveled edge of those parts that if you trim down a bit, greatly improves the fit. The model is a bit tricky to get together.


----------



## Hunch

Just opened mine to check it out.:thumbsup:
Maybe yours took on some heat somewhere along the trip? No flash on mine either, just some sprue stumps where they pre snipped 'em at the factory.
Now I just gotta get my hands on that coooool poster!


----------



## Hunch

Wow my 100th post! Wonder how many it really is since I joined in '98, 
'99.


----------



## Auroranut

Happy centenary Hunch!!:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## otto

Mine went together ok, but the parts fit wasnt as good as the pendulum. And this one needs glue in several places. ( Just like the Aurora original!) No warping on mine though.


----------



## Hunch

Yeah, my original needed a drop of glue on the base/walls, as did this one only now I used a drop of CA and had her together in no time!:thumbsup:
The kit is so close to the original its scary.
Jim and Judys horror models


----------



## mcdougall

Just got my Monster Scenes Frankenstein, the Pendulum and the Hanging Cage and they look Great! Bet they'll even look better once I put them together:thumbsup:
Good job Moebius and Dencomm!...and another Hats off to Jim Craig for all the cool art!!!
Mcdee


----------



## mrmurph

Picked up the Frankenstein yesterday at friendly LHS. Brings back memories.


----------



## ShadOAB

I just got the whole set (6)!! I think they're great! Worth the wait....hell, worth the money!

Much cheaper than the Aurora set today...yet all the same...or just as good!

I just want to build these. I'd be afraid to build the Aurora versions...if I had them.


----------



## mango1st

Hey Chris

Try Daily Planet Comics & Games in Brisbane City, I used to get AFM from them a few years ago. Good luck

Mango1st


----------



## Auroranut

Thanks Mango1st.:wave: I've actually found a supplier in Redcliffe that has massive stocks of figure kits and also stocks AFM and old KB mags for $16! I'm going there tomorrow to visit MickeyD, so I'm gonna call in and pick a few up. They even have the dinosaur and girlie issues!:woohoo:
If you're interested, it's a shop called Red Racer. They're in the Clontarf industrial area. I can't find their number right now, but if you want it, PM me tomorrow and I'll have it.

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

Any word on the 2009 Monster scenes Calendar?
Mcdee


----------



## DENCOMM

mcdougall said:


> Any word on the 2009 Monster scenes Calendar?
> Mcdee


Not yet. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## deadmanincfan

no...thank YOU, Dennis! :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall

Don't thank me ...I didn't do nuttin'...oh...er ...wrong Dennis  Heyyyy AABBOTT!!!!...
Denis (with 0ne 'N'...my Dad was Scottish, and over the course of a lifetime, look at the ink I've saved )


----------



## deadmanincfan

Yer a pip, McDee! :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall

*www.dencomm.net*

Just noticed the top Banner of the Dencomm site www.dencomm.net ...with the announcement that on New Years Eve a new website will open up...www.MONSTERSCENES.net 'Coming New Years Eve 2008' has this banner been there awhile or am I the first one to notice this...Pretty exciting I think, I love looking forward to stuff:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan

I saw it yesterday too...rubbing my hands gleefully in anticipation...:woohoo:


----------



## mcdougall

Very cool ...I'm looking forward to New Years Eve and the 2009 Monster Scenes Calander :thumbsup: I wonder if there will be any cool announcements of upcoming and possibly 'new' Monster Scenes kits? 
Mcdee


----------



## Scheisseler

Just FYI - there's a nice little article about the Monster Scenes kits in the current issue of RUE MORGUE magazine, #85. Also of interest to monster model builders, there's a slightly longer piece about the 25th anniversary publication of Bernie Wrightson's FRANKENSTEIN.

http://www.rue-morgue.com/magazine.php


----------



## deadmanincfan

mcdougall said:


> Very cool ...I'm looking forward to New Years Eve and the 2009 Monster Scenes Calander :thumbsup: I wonder if there will be any cool announcements of upcoming and possibly 'new' Monster Scenes kits?
> Mcdee


Ooh, Denis...the mind BOGGLES at that possibility... :roll:


----------



## mcdougall

I'll have to get my hands on a copy of that RUE MORGUE magazine, haven't seen it on the newsstands here???
...and yeah deadmanincfan, can't wait to see what lies in store for 2009 :thumbsup: 
:hat:Merry Christmas my Friends:hat:
Mcdee :wave:


----------



## Scheisseler

mcdougall said:


> I'll have to get my hands on a copy of that RUE MORGUE magazine, haven't seen it on the newsstands here???


Hmm, I was going to mention that it's published in Canada and might not be widely available stateside...but then I realized that you're not stateside either. 

For whatever reason, there was only one copy of it left at Barnes & Noble this week and I was lucky to snag it -- usually it sits on the shelves for a few weeks.


----------



## mcdougall

I checked out their distributers and there are none for Alberta...but I can go to 'Chapters' here in Calgary and ask them to order it in for me and I'll mention that they should stock this Magazine...It looks pretty cool:thumbsup:
Thanks for the tip Scheisseler :wave:
Mcdee


----------



## JimW

Got my first one, Frankenstein, today. A kit I thought I would never have, thanks!


----------



## deadmanincfan

Have fun with it, Jim! Any ideas as to whether or not you're going to paint him?


----------



## JimW

I will get a couple i think eventually 1 unpainted 1 i will give it a shot!


----------



## mcdougall

I'm painting mine with Tamiya Clear paints :thumbsup: You add color but the glow shines through! 
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall

It's getting close...check this out now... www.MONSTERSCENES.net
Something Wicked this way Comes...:thumbsup:
Mcdee
Perhaps tomorrow.......


----------



## Auroranut

Hey Denis, ya got any matches?!?

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut

It's OK mate- it's not my computer. The website says they'll let me in soon....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

Chris the Enter button is gone with an explanation...Dennis is going to have us at the edge of our seats....maybe until New Years:drunk:YESSsss...
Mcdee
HEY CHRIS How many hours until it's New Years 2009 in Australia?


----------



## mcdougall

The site www.MONSTERSCENES.net is up and running...check it out:thumbsup:
One thing though, I couldn't send a message unless I ran all the words together with no spaces like this...likethiswhatupwithdat... if I spaced the words a note came up saying it couldn't be sent? But the site itself holds a lot of intrigue and hints of cool things to come:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## DENCOMM

Try posting your protest again -- think I fixed the nospaces problem.


----------



## mcdougall

Yes Dennis...It worked like a charm,:thumbsup: What a Cool site :thumbsup: Great Aurora article too, Looks like I'll have to check it daily to check on those more than subtle hints of new things to come!:woohoo:
HAPPY NEW YEAR 2009
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan

PM, Auroranut...:wave:


----------



## deadmanincfan

...and PM for Dencomm...and McDougall...:wave:


----------



## mcdougall

Got you James and all the Best to you in 2009...and looking at Denncoms'/Moebius' new website there is going to be a lot to look forward to:thumbsup: 2009 is going to be Great!
Mcdee


----------



## speedbuggy

just add it to my book marks


----------



## mcdougall

I see over at the Clubhouse The Parts Pit kit is availible in Resin along with Dr.Deadlys' Dungeon again in Resin has there been any thought put into releasing these in Styrene? They look Great and they interlock with the Styrene kits...but being Resin they have that 'Resin' price to them...will the future hold that the new kits might be made in resin as well as styrene?
Don't get me wrong...I've mixed styrene and resin together in the past when the need arose, but that was because there were no styrene kits being produced...I've built both and Styrene is my preferred medium for a couple of reasons, cost being one of them.:thumbsup:
:hat:Mcdee:hat:


----------



## mcdougall

New life in the Lurid Library...check out Resurrection...I believe you'll see a young Dennis :wave: www.MONSTERSCENES.net
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall

Hey another cool update... www.MONSTERSCENES.net Check out the 'Lurid Library a very cool blog on the New Parts Pit ! 
Mcdee
_________________


----------



## Auroranut

It's a cool site alright!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: I love the histories and childhood reflections. It's in my favourites.:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut

These kits haven't shown up in Oz yet, so I took all my MS kits and the Invisible Man into my local hobby shop (Hobby One),and they'll be getting them in for sure. 2 of the sales guys there want a set each to build themselves!! Invisible Man too!!
They'd never even heard of Aurora kits 'till I enlightened them... 

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan

It would HAVE to be you to enlighten them, Chris! :thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut

It's a dirty job, but somebody's got to do it!!

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan

And I've no doubt you do it well, my friend! BTW, I PMd you...:wave:


----------



## Auroranut

The heathen modellers must be shown the light......

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan

Show them, brother! :wave:


----------



## mcdougall

Any New word on the Calendars? www.MONSTERSCENES.net I still have December hanging in my Model room 
Btw Love the Site :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan

Great site isn't it, Denis? I can't wait to read more of Dr. Deadly's ravings...


----------



## mcdougall

The good Dr.Deadly has once again put pen to paper and calmed my questioning with vital clues...all in good time... and all worth waiting for:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan

Yesss...more experimentation...more equipment...:thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall

Just ordered my 2009 Monster Scenes Calendar Featuring -- the specifications of Dr.Deadlys' own devious industriousness....Looks like cut sheets (pardon the pun) of the blueprints for such devious devices like the Cage and the Pendulum etc...soon to grace the walls of my model room :thumbsup: Veerry coool !
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan

Just ordered mine too, Denis! Looking forward to seeing the bad Doctor's demented designs...yesssss....:devil:


----------



## deadmanincfan

Has anybody else had a problem fitting the bottom of the Hanging Cage in place? I got frustrated and nipped one of the pins off the inside of the cage and just glued the whole shooting-match together. Pity that...I really wanted to be able to place one of my Victims in there and be able to liberate her if necessary...


----------



## mcdougall

Hi James, I had no real problem with this part...as you hold the two halves in the open position take Part 17 and hook both hooks on the left hand side (hinge side), I'm glueing this part in, the two hooks just hang off of the bottom piece of iron,(now glue the spikes in too) then just hook the right half of the cage to the hinges allowing it to open and close...Quick go buy another kit :thumbsup:
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## deadmanincfan

No sooner said, Denis! Thank you! :wave:


----------



## mcdougall

Just got my 2009 Monster Scenes Calendar today in the mail and it is Sweet... I can see a lot of potential kits lurking in these pages like the Man-Bat experiment and the Dragon Rat along with beautiful blood splattered blueprints of the Pendulum, the Rack, the Hanging Cage and other items that are too gruesome to mention...(get your own copy)  Wait 'till the folks at Banisco get a load of this baby :wave: Absolutely disgusting, and hanging proudly in my Model Room as we speak!:thumbsup:
Mcdee
PS...Is F.Dudley the Doctors true identity???


----------



## deadmanincfan

That's the way I was reading it, Denis...


----------



## Auroranut

Dennis, is there any progress on any new kits?

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

It's been pretty quiet here ...anyone hear of any updates?...Anyone else get the new Calendar... IS there anybody out there........
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan

...looks like just you, me, and Chris, Denis...


----------



## deadmanincfan

Just went to dencomm.net to see wassup over there...they have a new accessory specifically designed for Monster Scenes kits...1/13 scale hemp rope! Finally no more struggling to find the right piece of rope for the Hamging Cage and the Pendulum! :woohoo:


----------



## Hunch

Cool! I'll be needing some of that. Neat artwork too.:thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall

deadmanincfan said:


> Just went to dencomm.net to see wassup over there...they have a new accessory specifically designed for Monster Scenes kits...1/13 scale hemp rope! Finally no more struggling to find the right piece of rope for the Hamging Cage and the Pendulum! :woohoo:


Great find James:thumbsup:
I've got to get a bunch of that...I need to re-fit my Guillotine models too 
How long has this been listed for? Must be pretty new...
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## deadmanincfan

Probably hasn't been up there very long, Denis...I usually check dencomm.net at least once a week...


----------



## mcdougall

Hey Guys...just got a PM from Dennis...all is well, and he has been super busy "developing New Products'...he also said an update to the site is in the works and to look for it later on today :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

Excellent!! Thanks Denis.:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## TAY666

Yeah, I know he was busy.
Even ended up being a little late with the Prehistoric Scenes calendars.
(but man it was worth the wait)


----------



## mcdougall

TAY666 said:


> Yeah, I know he was busy.
> Even ended up being a little late with the Prehistoric Scenes calendars.
> (but man it was worth the wait)


Yeah Tay666...Ditto that for the Monster Scenes Calendar :thumbsup:
I have a feeling we're in for a pretty cool year...:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall

Happy Friday the 13th ! Just checked out the Monster Scenes Store and Denncom is offering Free Shipping today Only!...:thumbsup:
BTW This thread is now 204 days old :hat:
...and don't forget tomorrow is Valentine Day...Get that Special someone the Model kit you've always wanted 
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall

Just got my order from Denncom...the Rope :thumbsup: Looks great because it looks like rope would at that scale...in other words it adds a touch or realism to the Monster Scenes kits...I bought extra Rope and I'm using it on my Giant Guillotine Model...This stuff is GREAT!!!
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall

DENCOMM said:


> Still alive and kicking, team. Just so much stuff going on. Yes, Dr. Deadly has been lax to keep updates flowing on the site though he has been hard a work in the back room working on more installments to the Book of the Resurrection and also has some startling new factoids to share about the origins of our favorite Monster Scenes kits.
> 
> Thanks for your patience... it will be rewarded.


Sounds promising...:thumbsup:
I wonder if the gruesome goodies are in the mix ?
Mcdee


----------



## leadfoot

I hope you don't mind my jumping in on this thread, I am also very interested in this question. Plus what about the Pain Parlor? Is this and the Goodies being considered to be re-released?


----------



## Auroranut

Hi leadfoot and welcome to the forums:wave:.
Frank from Moebius has hinted at both of them being released, and DENCOMMs skunkworks are cooking up some sweet surprises so stay tuned....

Chris.


----------



## leadfoot

I was hoping so. I just haven't had the time to read all 24 pages of this thread yet.
Thanks for the cliff notes version. And now I'm even more excited about the Monster Scenes.
Thanks, Mike.


----------



## Auroranut

No worries Mike:thumbsup:.

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

leadfoot said:


> I hope you don't mind my jumping in on this thread, I am also very interested in this question. Plus what about the Pain Parlor? Is this and the Goodies being considered to be re-released?


Hi Mike and welcome aboard :thumbsup:...Not quite sure what Dencomm has cooking right now but so far there have been no let downs...if you do get a chance to read this whole thread...do, sometimes it was hard to keep Chris from going off topic...but God knows I tried 
I have a feeling that all of the Original Monster Scenes will be released as well as a few New surprises...just not sure of the order...:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

It seems this thread died about a year ago. 
Time to resurrect it again....Igor?


----------



## mcdougall

I agree whole heartedly:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------

